# Welches AM3+ Board nacht am meisten Sinn



## RalfKleister (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe beschlossen mich nach fast fünf Jahren von meinem AMD 6000+ zu trennen. Gesetzt ist bereits ein AMD Phenom II X6 1100T mit einem Mugen 3 in der PCGames-Edition. Speicher habe ich schon günstig erwerben können: G.Skill F3-1200CL7D-4GBRH. Als Festplatte soll eine 1TB SATA3 Samsung Spinpoint dienen. Als Grafikkarte werde ich ersteinmal meine alte passive AMD HD 5750 verwenden, wenn das Geld noch reicht, kommt vieleicht noch eine passive AMD HD 6850. Bleibt nur noch die Frage nachdem richtigen Mainboard. Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Asus sein. Aber welcher Chipsatz ist zuu empfehlen? 970 (M5A97 oder M5A97 Pro, wobei ich das Pro noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Haben die wirklich kein FireWire?), 990X (M5A99X EVO) oder gar 990FX (Macht wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn , da ich weder SLI noch Crossfire nutzen werde).

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit oder Vorschläge?


LG

Ralf


----------



## AyuEpokh (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
Ich habe mir das ASUS M5A97 auf Alternate angeschaut. Soll nicht schlecht sein, hat ~4 Sterne als Bewertung, allerdings sollen die SATA-Ports schlecht positioniert sein. Das Ram sollte auch ohne Probleme laufen.
Von FireWire steht da allerdings nichts, brauchst du das? Alternatepreis ist im Moment bei 97,90€.


Das ASUS M5A99X EVO würde mit 107,90€ etwas mehr kosten, hättest du aber FireWire mit drin. Kein Bios, sondern UEFI, was ich schon bevorzugen würde. (Geschmackssache)
Insgesamt sind die Bewertungen des Boards durchweg positiv und ich glaube, das wäre damit zu empfehlen.

Bei beiden Boards wäre CrossFire / SLI möglich, willste ja aber nicht nutzen, kann ich verstehen.

Am Ende liegt es bei dir, aber ich glaube, mit dem M5A99X EVO für ein paar Euro mehr als dem M5A97 PRO würdest du besser fahren, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen und liebe Grüße, Ayu


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Oktober 2011)

Bei Alternate zu kaufen ist totaler Unsinn. Bei hwversand gibts das Board 20 Euro billiger:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A97, AM3+, ATX

Das M5A97 ist ein passendes Board für Dich, weil unter dem 970/870 Chipsatz würde ich nichts nehmen 
Wenn du FireWire brauchst, musst du halt das EVO nehmen

@AyuEpokh: nur weil das board zwei steckplätze für grafikkarten hat, heisst es nicht dass das board crossfire UND sli kann
                    Das ASUS M5A97 kann zb nur crossfire, kein sli


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2011)

Guckst Du auch hier: Mainboards für AMD Sockel AM3+ und AM3: Kaufberatung und Tipps zu Motherboards und AMD-Prozessoren  und Mainboards für AMD Sockel AM3+ und AM3: Kaufberatung und Tipps zu Motherboards und AMD-Prozessoren


----------



## RalfKleister (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem AMD FX6 6100 ? Der wäre eventuell noch eine Alternative zum AMD X6 1100T.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen AM3+ CPUs sollen wohl nicht so dolle sein. Zudem ist der neue "Sixcore" in Wahrheit ein Dreikerner, der intern zwei Sektionen pro Kern hat, so dass es effektiv 6 Kerne sind - das ist eine komplett neue Architektur, ist schwer zu erklären, aber in etwa so sieht es halt aus. Dafür müssen aber Programme/Spiele auch erstmal drauf ausgerichtet sein. 

Selbst der teurere FX-8150 sieht in SPielen nicht so gut aus: AMD FX-8150 - Bulldozer im ausf unterhalb von einem X4 970 und X6 1090T, und hier ist es einen Tiuck drüber: Test: AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 - AMD FX-8150 CrossFire Gaming Performance (14/16) - TweakPC


Ach ja: den Sechskerner hast Du also doch noch nicht? Weil Du oben was "bereits gesetzt" schriebst. Ich würde da lieber maximal den T1090 nehmen, denn die paar Megahertz Unterschied merkst Du nicht, dafür ist der 1090 aber preiswerter. Und wenn Du keine besonderen Anwendungen machst, bei denen ein Sechskerner definitiv viel bringt, wäre sogar ein X4 die bessere Wahl, da die X6 in Spielen so gut wie keinen Vorteil haben und bei etlichen Spielen nur so schnell sind wie ein X4 bei gleichem Takt - das heißt schon der X4 955 für unter 100€ ist genauso gut wie der 1090T, und der X4 965 für ca 100€ ist sogar etwas besser als ein 1100T. Wenn Du einen Sechskerner holst, dann "wettest" Du quasi, dass in Zukunft mehr und mehr Spiele so programmiert werden, dass sie von den zwei Zusatzkernen auch wirklich was haben...  aber ob das wirklich passiert?


----------



## RalfKleister (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein AMD FX6 hat schon 6 Integerkerne, die auch vom Betriebssytem angezeigt werden. Allerding müssen sich jeweils zwei (ein Modul) einen Floatingpointkern teilen, was zwar Platz spart, aber auch nicht die an die Leistung von 6 unabhängigen Kernen heranreicht. Deswegen hast Du vollkommen recht damit, dass es z.Z. noch keinen Sinn macht einem solchen Prozessor zu kaufen. Ich entscheide mich deshalb für einen X6 965, welchen ich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren bereits bei meinem Sohn verbaut habe und der immernoch reichlich Leistung bringt. Als Board werde ich mir für das M5A99X EVO zulegen, um ggf. in einem Jahr eventuell doch einen Bulldozer draufzubasteln. 
Nun hab ich natürlich Geld gespart und könnte mir vieleicht noch eine neue Grafikkarte gönnen. Zur Zeit habe ich eine passive HD 5750. Die schnellste passive ist momentan die HD 6850. Nun zur Frage: Macht dieser schritt überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Oktober 2011)

Der 965 ist für games perfekt wenn du keine intel willst/dein budget nicht für einen intel reicht
Der stärkste bulldozer ist beim gamen grade mal etwas schneller als der 965er
Warum willst du denn eine passive Karte???Es gibt auch karten mit lüftern die relativ leise sind!!!
Wie viel willst du denn dafür ausgeben?
Den Schritt von einer 5750 zu einer 6850 finde ich etwas zu klein um umzusteigen,
mit einer 6870/GTX560 ti wärst du besser dran


----------



## RalfKleister (27. Oktober 2011)

Es ist mehr eine Frage des Prinzips als des Budgets. Ich habe seit 11 Jahren ausschliesslich AMD CPUs verbaut und bin damit immer gut gefahren (oder geflogen, gelaufen, geschossen,...). Deshalb habe ich auch in den letzten Jahren versäumt, mich überhaupt mit Intel zu geschäftigen und müsste mich da komplett auf die Erfahrungen anderer verlassen. 
Mein Sohn hat eine HD 6870 in der VaporX Version von Sapphire und die macht trotzdem noch ziehmich viel Krach (subjektiv) und die zählt ja schon zu den leiseren. Mir ist nur daran gelegen, dass ich aktuelle Spiele in einer Auslösung von 1920 x 1080 mit einigermassenen Frameraten spielen kann. Zur Zeit bremst hat noch die CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

@RalfKleister: Komisch, meine NORMALE Sapphire 6870 ist flüsterleise und wird auch bei Volllast nicht lauter - vielleicht ist die Vapor bei der 6870er misslungen? zB Die "Phantom" bei Gainward ist an sich auch die leise Version, aber bei irgendeiner Nvidia ist die im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern sehr laut geraten. Wenn die Vapor aber so laut/leise wie meine normale 6870 ist und Du sie trotzm laut findest, dann bist Du in Sachen "Lärm" sehr anspruchsvoll   ich hör die Karte zwischen zwei 120mm-Standardlüftern und dem Scythe-CPU-Lüfter jedenfalls nicht raus.


----------



## RalfKleister (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin da schon etwas pingelig. Die einzige aktive Karte, die mich nicht gestört hat, war die nVidia GTX 7900.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

und welche genau? Eine 7900er ist ja quasi das Top-Modell der 7000er-Generation, da dürfte standardmäßig sicher kein leiser Lüfter draufgewesen sein ^^ 

Ich hatte mal eine passive 3870, danach eine aktive 5770, und als ich dann die Sapphire 6870 einbaute, kam es mir vor, als sei wieder eine passive drin ^^


----------



## RalfKleister (27. Oktober 2011)

Es war eine ASUS 7900 GTX King Kong Edition, was aber sowit ich weiss nichts mit der Kühlung zu tun hatte. Es war das damalige Refferenzdesign für die 7900 GTX (Headpipes und 90 mm Lüfter in einer Direct Head Exhaus - Konstruktion).


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Oktober 2011)

Du hast mit AMD immer gute erfahrungen gemacht, ja...
Du weisst aber nicht welche erfahrung du mit einem Intel machen wirst, die sind nämlich nochmal deutlich schneller
zum zocken würde ich einen intel nehmen...
Von Passiv-Kühung halte ich nichts, also lieber eine mit lüfter, wie die Hd 6870 von sapphire oder eine GTX 560 ti, ich würde
herbs erfahrung einfach mal vertrauen
und beim zocken bekommst du die lautstärke sowieso nicht wirklich mit!!!


----------



## RalfKleister (28. Oktober 2011)

OK, ich habe tatsächlich eine aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte gefunden, die ich verbauen würde, wenn sie denn reinpasst: ASUS EAH6950 DC2 mit 2 GB. Die soll im Vergleich zur HD 6850 noch einmal was reissen.


----------



## RalfKleister (31. Oktober 2011)

Es ist getan. 

Ich habe gerade folgende Komponenten bestellt:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Asus M5A99X Evo
Mugen 3 PC Games Hardware Edition 
Asus EAH6950 DCII 2DI4S 2GD5

Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2011)

Sofern die Graka nicht für DICH dann doch zu laut ist, ist das eine gute Kombination.


----------



## RalfKleister (7. November 2011)

So, es ist vollbracht. Alles läuft einwandfrei. Die HD 6950 ist erst bei Crysis 2 DX11 Ultra in Full HD im offenen Gehäuse ein wenig zu hören. Das eigentlich Störende ist das Netzteil, welches sogar bei Stronghold 3 deutlich hörbar aufdreht. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein älteres 750 Watt Enermax, dass ich gebraucht gekauft habe. Nun zur Frage: Sollte ich in ein neues (leises) Netzteil investieren oder mir nach 10 Jahren endlich ein neues Gehäuse zulegen, welches ich dann auch wieder zumachen kann (z.Z. muss es offen sein, da die Temparaturen sonst nicht in den Griff zu bekommen sind)?


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen, dass es geschlossen nicht reicht, obwohl wir keinen Hochsommer haben? ^^

Ggf. reicht es auch schon, den PC einfach anders hinzustellen. Standort und Winkel zu Dir können Wunder bewirken  

Ob das neue Gehäuse am Ende dann die Lösung ist, kann man schwer sagen - oder stört das Netzteil definitiv nicht, WENN der PC zu ist?


----------

